# Turn off "video tape effect" in smart TV app



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi all:

So, I recently started taking advantage of the Netflix app on my Vizio P602ui-B3. It's a 3yo 4K Smart TV. I've disable the live-motion or whatever it's called on your TV on the signal coming in from DTV, Blu-Ray, etc. But, the built-in apps (well, only tested on Netflix) still has that video-tape look. Anyone run into this on their own TV - any make/model - and figured a way around it? It's not a Netflix setting. I know it's a long shot, but, if you don't ask...

Thanks!


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have that TV but on the TVs I have owned the video settings are independent from each other between HDMI inputs and built in apps. So if you disabled the feature on the HDMI input, did you go into the picture settings while the app was running and disable it again?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shmengie said:


> Hi all:
> 
> So, I recently started taking advantage of the Netflix app on my Vizio P602ui-B3. It's a 3yo 4K Smart TV. I've disable the live-motion or whatever it's called on your TV on the signal coming in from DTV, Blu-Ray, etc. But, the built-in apps (well, only tested on Netflix) still has that *video-tape look*. Anyone run into this on their own TV - any make/model - and figured a way around it? It's not a Netflix setting. I know it's a long shot, but, if you don't ask...
> 
> Thanks!


I believe that's more commonly called "the soap opera effect", is that what you meant? Never having had anything but a Samsung 4K set I can't comment on how you would get rid of that effect.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> I don't have that TV but on the TVs I have owned the video settings are independent from each other between HDMI inputs and built in apps. So if you disabled the feature on the HDMI input, did you go into the picture settings while the app was running and disable it again?


I read this a couple times and I'm confused (normal for me). I've never had a motion problem with my sets but I know folks who have with Samsungs. Seems like all they do is kill the motion thing in the settings and they're good. Perhaps *Jimmie *can help, I think he had some soap opera effect problems, or was that just juddering?

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Rich said:


> I read this a couple times and I'm confused (normal for me). I've never had a motion problem with my sets but I know folks who have with Samsungs. Seems like all they do is kill the motion thing in the settings and they're good. Perhaps *Jimmie *can help, I think he had some soap opera effect problems, or was that just juddering?
> 
> Rich


OP is referring to MCFI and he said that he disabled it for his HDMI input so it is not present when viewing sources connected to it. What I am saying is that built in apps can have their own set of picture settings, so I was making sure he disabled it on that "input" as well.

For example, on all my TVs, lets say by default the contrast is at 50. If I am on HDMI 1, I go into picture settings and I crank it up to 75. If I go to HDMI 2 or a built in app and look at the contrast, it will be 50 since each input is independent.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> OP is referring to MCFI and he said that he disabled it for his HDMI input so it is not present when viewing sources connected to it. What I am saying is that built in apps can have their own set of picture settings, so I was making sure he disabled it on that "input" as well.
> 
> For example, on all my TVs, lets say by default the contrast is at 50. If I am on HDMI 1, I go into picture settings and I crank it up to 75. If I go to HDMI 2 or a built in app and look at the contrast, it will be 50 since each input is independent.


I had no idea what MCFI means so I googled it: Motion-Compensated Frame Interpolation. When you use an obscure (I had never heard of it, obscure in that context) acronym it's always good to explain it (Pete, you reading this, Pete?). Guess it means about the same thing other makers call...well, Sammy seems to call that Auto Motion Plus. Same thing, methinks. Don't seem to need it on either of my sets. I have it set to Auto.

I've never seen picture settings on the NF, Hulu, AP, HBO Now, Showtime apps, doesn't mean they're not there. Interesting thread.

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Rich said:


> I had no idea what MCFI means so I googled it: Motion-Compensated Frame Interpolation. When you use an obscure (I had never heard of it, obscure in that context) acronym it's always good to explain it (Pete, you reading this, Pete?). Guess it means about the same thing other makers call...well, Sammy seems to call that Auto Motion Plus. Same thing, methinks. Don't seem to need it on either of my sets. I have it set to Auto.
> 
> I've never seen picture settings on the NF, Hulu, AP, HBO Now, Showtime apps, doesn't mean they're not there. Interesting thread.
> 
> Rich


That is the technical term that is rebranded by individual manufacturers and they all use different names. Samsung calls it Automotion Plus, Sony calls it Motionflow, etc. but that is besides the point since the OP already found the setting on his set and I was responding to you with the term.

I have never seen picture settings in apps either, I am talking about going into the regular old picture settings that he did when he disable the feature initially, only while an app is running. The same picture settings that are at a system level on his TV.

Here is someone with a Vizio describing what I was talking about as far as disabling it: "Soap opera effect" in vizio app


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> OP is referring to MCFI and he said that he disabled it for his HDMI input so it is not present when viewing sources connected to it. *What I am saying is that built in apps can have their own set of picture settings*, so I was making sure he disabled it on that "input" as well.
> 
> For example, on all my TVs, lets say by default the contrast is at 50. If I am on HDMI 1, I go into picture settings and I crank it up to 75. If I go to HDMI 2 or a built in app and look at the contrast, it will be 50 since each input is independent.


This sentence is what confused me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> This sentence is what confused me.
> 
> Rich


I just read the link you supplied, I see where that sentence came from.

Rich


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

mutelight said:


> I don't have that TV but on the TVs I have owned the video settings are independent from each other between HDMI inputs and built in apps. So if you disabled the feature on the HDMI input, did you go into the picture settings while the app was running and disable it again?


Ho. Lee. ****. In a million years, I would not have thought to try that. I thought "Soap Opera On/Off" was universal to the TV. But sumona*****...I went into the app, and needed to change the settings to turn that off. I did not know that setting was input-dependent.

A million blessings on you and your progeny, you beautiful genius!


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

shmengie said:


> Ho. Lee. ****. In a million years, I would not have thought to try that. I thought "Soap Opera On/Off" was universal to the TV. But sumona*****...I went into the app, and needed to change the settings to turn that off. I did not know that setting was input-dependent.
> 
> A million blessings on you and your progeny, you beautiful genius!


Haha, glad you got it sorted, sir!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shmengie said:


> Ho. Lee. ****. In a million years, I would not have thought to try that. I thought "Soap Opera On/Off" was universal to the TV. But sumona*****...I went into the app, and needed to change the settings to turn that off. I did not know that setting was input-dependent.
> 
> A million blessings on you and your progeny, you beautiful genius!


Which app and could you describe what you did?

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Rich said:


> Which app and could you describe what you did?
> 
> Rich


The app doesn't matter. All he had to do is open _any_ app and then that is considered a different "input" then he disabled the soap opera effect for that "input" since the picture profiles/settings are independent to inputs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> The app doesn't matter. All he had to do is open _any_ app and then that is considered a different "input" then he disabled the soap opera effect for that "input" since the picture profiles/settings are independent to inputs.


You're saying that all four of my HDMI inputs on my Samsung 4K set have individual settings, is that right?

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Rich said:


> You're saying that all four of my HDMI inputs on my Samsung 4K set have individual settings, is that right?


It's been a while since I've had a Samsung and I usually only use one HDMI port but IIRC correctly, they are separate picture profiles but there may be a setting to have changes apply across all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> It's been a while since I've had a Samsung and I usually only use one HDMI port but IIRC correctly, they are separate picture profiles but there may be a setting to have changes apply across all.


I dunno, one of the best things about Sammys and the Series 8 sets is they work well out of the box and I haven't changed any settings on mine. Let me clarify that statement: I did change some settings based on what I saw recommended on other sites on my first 4K set, the JS8500. After I got the KS8000 and saw what I think is a better picture I went back and reset the 8500 to factory defaults and got nearly the same picture on both sets...nearly. Nearly really bothers me. I paid twice as much for the 8500 and I still can't believe how much better the 8000 looks...not a SD to HD difference, but I can see it. One year's difference...

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

My old LG 1080P 47UA5500 (now mom's) has 4 HDMI inputs. It has a setup wizard. After you run it it asks "would you like to copy this to the other inputs?" It also has Netflix, Hulu, YouTube and othe apps. You have to turn off "TrueMotion" for each HDMI port and each app. My guess the reason for input independent settings is for tailoring them to different sources: a bluray player, PS4, Xbox 1 Xbox 1 Xbox 1, Genie, OTA etc.

I set them all to THX movie (THX preset values) and TrueMotion to 1/1


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> My old LG 1080P 47UA5500 (now mom's) has 4 HDMI inputs. It has a setup wizard. After you run it it asks "would you like to copy this to the other inputs?" It also has Netflix, Hulu, YouTube and othe apps. You have to turn off "TrueMotion" for each HDMI port and each app. My guess the reason for input independent settings is for tailoring them to different sources: a bluray player, PS4, Xbox 1 Xbox 1 Xbox 1, Genie, OTA etc.
> 
> I set them all to THX movie (THX preset values) and TrueMotion to 1/1


Some (maybe all, I only checked a couple) of my Panny plasmas do have individual settings for each input, my Sammy 4Ks don't seem to.

Rich


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

On my LG, not only do you have to turn this off for every input but for every pre-set within that input. for example if I change to room dark to room light, I have to turn it off there. If the 4k kicks in HDR, I have to turn it off there.

I have no idea why TV manufacturers are so in love with this ridiculous 'feature'. This should be something you have to turn on, not turn off.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eddie501 said:


> On my LG, not only do you have to turn this off for every input but for every pre-set within that input. for example if I change to room dark to room light, I have to turn it off there. If the 4k kicks in HDR, I have to turn it off there.
> 
> I have no idea why TV manufacturers are so in love with this ridiculous 'feature'. This should be something you have to turn on, not turn off.


I know *Jimmie *has made changes to his 2017 Series 7 Samsung and I know he's gonna read this. Let's see if he knows if the Sammys have this.

I do agree, it should be an option you have to choose. Why do the makers do this? It does seem "ridiculous". I never noticed it on my plasmas but they seem to have that feature.

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Rich said:


> I know *Jimmie *has made changes to his 2017 Series 7 Samsung and I know he's gonna read this. Let's see if he knows if the Sammys have this.
> 
> I do agree, it should be an option you have to choose. Why do the makers do this? It does seem "ridiculous". I never noticed it on my plasmas but they seem to have that feature.


It has been a while since I have had a Samsung but they do have that option. It is the "Apply Picture Mode" option. So you agree it should be an option but you find it "ridiculous"? I don't follow. It is a very valuable option for some that have varying sources that output images differently so you can dial them all in. IMO if you are running your TV stock out of the box with only minor tweaks, you are losing a lot of its potential.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mutelight said:


> It has been a while since I have had a Samsung but they do have that option. It is the "Apply Picture Mode" option. So you agree it should be an option but you find it "ridiculous"? I don't follow. It is a very valuable option for some that have varying sources that output images differently so you can dial them all in. IMO if you are running your TV stock out of the box with only minor tweaks, you are losing a lot of its potential.


Might well be losing some potential, but I'm happy with my sets and the PQ they display. About the "ridiculous" thing: I do think it should be an option, not the default. To not have it as an option is what I meant by ridiculous. I don't use it, how could I have any other opinion?

I just checked my 8000, it does have that Apply Picture Mode. Well, you're right and now I know what that's for. Still don't see any point in using it, I really don't see any problems with any inputs, but I'll keep an open mind. Thanx.

Rich


----------

